# Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2021



## Maximilian (Oct 13, 2021)

The Natural History Museum, London, yesterday announced the "Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2021".

Grand title winner: Laurent Ballesta, France








Creation | Wildlife Photographer of the Year | Natural History Museum


For five years Laurent and his team returned to this lagoon, diving day and night to see the annual spawning of camouflage groupers. They were joined after dark by reef sharks hunting the fish.




www.nhm.ac.uk




Equipment:
Nikon D5, 17–35mm f/2.8 @17mm, 1/200s, f/11, ISO 1600, Seacam housing and strobes

Young Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2021
Grand title winner: Vidyun R Hebbar, India








Dome home | Wildlife Photographer of the Year | Natural History Museum


Exploring his local theme park, Vidyun found an occupied spider’s web in a gap in a wall. A passing tuk-tuk (motorised rickshaw) provided a backdrop of rainbow colours to set off the spider’s silk creation.




www.nhm.ac.uk




Equipment:
Nikon D5000, 85mm f/3.5, 1/250s, f/5, ISO 200, Manfrotto tripod

Explore the gallery. Once again, a lot of great pictures there, no matter what gear was used.




__





Gallery | Wildlife Photographer of the Year | Natural History Museum


Browse the WPY winning images in our immersive gallery. Use the filter tab to customise your search




www.nhm.ac.uk


----------



## Click (Oct 13, 2021)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 13, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Explore the gallery. Once again, a lot of great pictures there, no matter what gear was used.


My personal favorite:








Stardust | Wildlife Photographer of the Year | Natural History Museum


A black jacobin hovers in front of the morning sun and as the light penetrates its wings the feathers become ‘filled with rainbows’. Christian used the high clouds as a secondary filter to reveal this prism effect, otherwise invisible to the naked eye.




www.nhm.ac.uk




Real stellar high tech equipment used:
Canon EOS Rebel T6i, 18–135mm f/3.5–5.6 @59mm, 1/3200, f/20, ISO 100, tripod
(once again: it's not the gear - it's the brain behind it)


----------

